# Pflanzfilter Neuanlage, Kritik erwünscht



## wander-falke (28. Aug. 2007)

Hallo und Guten Morgen 

Bei dieser Gelegenheit muss ich nun erst einmal ein großes Lob an die Forumbetreiber und Mitglieder loswerden.
So ein Forum mit qualitativen Beiträgen findet man selten  Hut ab.

Ich habe mich auch vor kurzem angemeldet und nach dem Studium der Beiträge mein ursprüngliches Filter-Konzept neu überdacht. Ich möchte Euch nun auch bitten mir eine Rückmeldung zu geben was ihr von meinen Gedanken haltet.

Ich habe zwei Teiche die über eine  ca 1m lange kiesbedeckte Gefällstrecke   miteinander verbunden sind.  
Der  grosse Teich  liegt etwa 8 cm unter dem Wasserspiegel des kleinen Teich. Ursprünglich wollte ich  aus dem großen Teich das Wasser ohne Umwege zurück in den kleinen, bepflanzten Teich pumpen. Mit welcher Pumpe? Noch kein Plan.

Diese Konzept habe ich Dank Euch verworfen:
Nachdem ich nun den Teich geflutet habe konnte ich die tiefste Stelle des Ufer-Walls  feststellen.
An der tiefsten Stelle des derzeitigen Uferwalls wird das  abfliesende Wasser in einen Kies Graben geleitet .(1) Dieser Graben soll den  Skimmer ersetzen.
Danach soll das Wasser in ein kleines einfach zu  reinigendes Becken mit Filtersieb laufen um ggf. Grobschmutz aufzufangen.(2)  
Von dort geht es dann im Überlaufrohr zum Pflanzfilter(3), an dessen  Ende ich dann eine Pumpe setzen werde (4), die das Wasser zurück in den kleinen  Teich(5) leitet.
Dieser Teich ist ebenfalls  mit einer (künftig) stark bewachsenen  Flachwasserzone (40cm) und einer tieferen Zone bis 80 cm ausgestattet.
Dann gehts über das Kiesbett  (6) zurück in den großen  Teich.

Die Einzelheiten zu den einzelnen Elementen habe ich nochmals auf folgender Seite zusammengefasst

 

Danke im Vorraus 
Gruss
Andreas


----------



## geecebird (28. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Pflanzfilter Neuanlage, Kritik erwünscht*

Hallo und willkommen,

schade, dass der Teich schon fertig ist, sonst hättest du wunderbar einen Schwerkraftfilter mit Bodenablauf und Skimmer nutzen können und hättest hier sicher dann einen optimalen Wirkunsgrad erreicht.


----------



## karsten. (28. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Pflanzfilter Neuanlage, Kritik erwünscht*

Hallo

ich mal das Bild nach unseren Grundsätzen zurecht gemacht    

mach ich gern !  


zum Thema :

bis auf Wartung und möglicherweise anzupassende Querschnitte seh ich keine Probleme.

einen Pflanzenfilter würde ich heute als "versenkten Kistenstapel " anlegen    Der Wartung wegen ! 


mfG

schöner Teich übrigens !


----------



## wander-falke (28. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Pflanzfilter Neuanlage, Kritik erwünscht*

Hallo karsten,
danke für die ermutigende Antwort. 
Und das mit den Bildern hat mit Anett schon mitgeteilt.:?
Ich bin aber noch nicht Forum-geeicht, daher hau ich offensichtlich immer die falschen Bilder rein.

Ich hab deine Pflanzfilteraktion verfolgt und habe den Eindruck gewonnen, dass du der Pflanzfilter Guru sein kannst der mich sicher durchs dunkle Pflanzfilter-Tal führt.

Ich hab noch einige Bedenken.
Wenn ich den Pflanzfilter so installiere wie ich es auf meinem Plan angedeutet habe geht das einen Tag gut. Danach fällt der Wasserspiegel unter den Uferwall und es läuft nichts mehr in den Pflanzfilter. Die Pumpe am Ende des Pflanzfilters saugt dann zudem noch den Pflanzfilter leer. Die ganze Konstruktion liegt zudem Tiefer als der Wasserspiegel des großen Teiches
Also bin ich auf der Suche nach einer Lösung.
Eigenbau Skimmer?, 





> Der Einbau wird dadurch geprägt, dass das Skimmergehäuse mit der Folie wasserdicht verbunden und der gesamte Skimmer im Teichrand, der an dieser Stelle keine Flachwasserzone haben darf, untergebracht werden muss.


  Ich hab da eine Flachwasserzone.

Automatische Nachfüllung des Teiches mit einem Pegelschalter?
Schon zu viel Technik
Ich will dem Teich höchstens eine Pumpe und höchstenfalls einen Skimmer gönnen. Den Rest muss er selbst mit seinen Pflanzen machen.
Also doch die Variation1 mit Klärteich ?
Ich grübel mal weiter, vielleict kommt noch ein Anstoß von Außen.
So Gute Nacht


Ach ja, ich versorge den Teich mit Wasser aus einem 30 m Brunnen.

Grüssle 
Andreas


----------



## Annett (29. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Pflanzfilter Neuanlage, Kritik erwünscht*

Hallo Anreas,

nur so als Denkanstoß von mir: das im ersten Beitrag geschriebene ist alles, was Du an Technik installieren möchtest?
Es erfolgt nur die Absaugung durch den Skimmer? :?

Wie kommt dann entstandener Mulm aus dem Teich?


----------



## wander-falke (30. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Pflanzfilter Neuanlage, Kritik erwünscht*

Hallo Anett, 

Dein Denkanstoß hat mich erreicht, und zum Glück nicht umgehauen.

Nun ja, ich komme anscheinend nicht umhin einen zusätzlichen Saugschlauch ,-rohr in mein "Loch" zu legen und damit den Pflanzfilter zu "füttern".
Damit wäre zumindest der Kreislauf geschlossen, und ich hab nicht mehr das Problem dass mir der Pflanzfilter in der im Bild angedachten Version trocken läuft.
Das "Loch" ist eine etwa 1m kegelförmige Vertiefung von 50 cm am Teichboden. Und da der Teichboden eine Neigung zum "Loch" hat, sollte auch der Mulm da rein mulmen können.




​ :beeten:(Ich hoffe das Bild entspricht nun den Forumsgrundsätzen.) :beeten:​ 

Und somit bin ich fast wieder bei meiner ersten Variation gelandet, das Wasser, direkt in den kleinen Teich zu pumpen und diesen als Klärteich,(Pflanzfilter) umzufunktionieren.

Wogegen der Pflanzfilter ja nicht unbedingt dort sitzen muss wo er ursprünglich angedacht war.

Was ich auf jeden Fall noch machen werde, ist die Installation eines Grabens hinter dem jetzigen Uferwall so dass dort dann das evtl. Überschüssige Wasser einfliesen kann. Dann hab ich ja auch einen "Skimmer".:crazy:

Genau, so mach ich's. 
Graben als "Skimmer", und erhöhter Pflanzfilter vor den kleinen Teich .
Mit dem "Graben-Skimmeraushub" kann ich dann den Pflanzfilter kaschieren.


Ich mach mir mal Gedanken und bringe Sie auf Bits und Bytes, um sie hier zu veröffentlichen.

So, nun erst mal gute Nacht
Grüssle
Andreas


----------



## wander-falke (23. Juli 2009)

*AW: Pflanzfilter Neuanlage, Kritik erwünscht*

Guten Morgen zusammen.
Nun nach zwei Jahren habe ich ich entschlossen meinen Badeteich etwas zu erweitern.
_Offensichtlich packt jeden nach einer gewissen Zeit das Fieber._
*Status*
Derzeit habe ich meinen ca 20m³ Badeteich und einen 3 m³ Klärteich der etwa 5 cm höher liegt.
Abgesehen von Pflanzenresten und Schwebealgen, die den Kindern den Spass verderben wollten, lebt der Teich.






*Technik*
Über eine "Diskounter"-Pumpe auf dem Boden wird das Wasser in den kleinen Teich gepumpt und läuft über einen Überlauf unter meiner Brücke in den Großen Teich zurück.
Ich habe mir einen uBA (_umgekehrten Bodenablauf_) zugelegt, um nicht den ganzen Teich aufzureisen.
Am uBA ist ein 50mm Rohr angeschlossen_.(Erfahrungsbericht folgt noch_) 
Da ich den Teich mit Brunnenwasser füllen kann, dient mir die tiefste Stelle im Uferbereich als "Skimmer-Ersatz".

Soweit so gut.
*Was habe ich vor:*
Der Bachlauf unter der Brücke wird längs geteilt.
Somit ergibt sich die Möglichkeit das Wasser auf +- 0 cm weiter ans Ende des Grundstückes zu leiten und dort einen Wandskimmer und SiFi anzuschliesen.
Die Verrohrung des uBA kommt unter diesen Bachlauf und mündet ebenfalls im SiFi.
Danach wird das grob gereinigte Wasser per Pumpe in einen etwa 40 cm über +-0 gelegenen Bodenfilter geleitet.
Die Größe des Bodenfilter dürfte etwa 1,5 x 4x0,6m werden.
Paralell zum Bodenfilter lege ich noch einen Bypass.
Am Ende des BF wird das Wasser über einen 20cm Wasserfall in einen neu zu erstellenden Teich münden.
Die Pflanzzone soll mind 50% der neuen Teichfläche betragen.
Danach folgt ein weiterer 10cm "Wasserfall" um das Wasser unter der Brücke in gegengesetzter Richtung in einen weiteren Bachlauf zu führen, der dann auf +10 cm in die erweiterte Flachwasserzone des Badeteiches mündet.
Hierzu werde ich die Flachwasserzone des großen Teiches mit einem kleinen Betonwall abtrennen und dessen Uferbereich nochmal um 5 cm erhöhen.
Wie im großen Teich wird alles abschließend mit GFK versiegelt und modelliert.
Bie neuen Bäche werden eine Breite von ca 40 cm haben.







Zu Strömung und Durchfluß habe ich mir noch keine Gedanken gemacht.
(=> Pumpenleistung:crazy)
(=> Bodenfilter -Durchflussmenge:crazy)

Was haltet Ihr von dem Vorhaben, abgesehen dass es mächtige eine Buddelei wird.
(Bei mir kann kein Bagger in den Garten fahren)


----------



## wander-falke (8. Okt. 2015)

Boah ey,
........mein erster Umbau Fred vom Juli 2009 

den hab' ich ja ganz vergessen,......

So lange gehe ich schon mit meiner Baustelle schwanger.......

Na ja , gut Ding will eben Weil


----------



## Michael H (9. Okt. 2015)

Morsche

Dann machmal hinne , es gibt hier ja Leutedie Bauen sowas in 4 Wochen ......


----------

